# GUI Designer / Builder zeichnen



## Fireball (30. Jul 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es vielleicht ein Programm mit dem es möglich ist eine GUI zu zeichnen (ich meine jetzt nicht sowas wie den VE oder GUI Bilder) sondern eher sowas wie Paint wo man die Bilder reinladen und ausrichtigen kann.

Also das ganze ohne Codeerzeugung. Um so auf die schnelle das ganze Optisch darzustellen und leicht zu verändern. 

Danke


----------



## XHelp (30. Jul 2010)

Warum nicht in irgend einem GUI Builder die GUI zusammenklicken und ein Screenshot machen? oO
Und das was du suchst ist ein beliebiges Grafikprogramm, welches mit Ebenen arbeiten kann.


----------



## Fireball (30. Jul 2010)

Ist richtig aber bei einem Grafikprogramm muss ich selber zeichnen und das wollte ich nicht.

Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas irgendwo was ich suche.


----------



## XHelp (30. Jul 2010)

Und warum nicht der Weg mit dem Builder und Screenshot?


----------



## Chéfkóch (30. Jul 2010)

Kann dir da Visio empfehlen. Leider jedoch nicht kostenlos.
Aber ich denke es gibt auch OpenSource-Alternativen...
Einfach mal googlen


----------



## mjdv (31. Jul 2010)

Ich kann das Pencil Sketching tool empfehlen:

Home - Pencil Project


----------



## Jay_030 (31. Jul 2010)

Für Mockups schwöre ich auf Balsamiq. Ist jedoch nicht umsonst, aber das Geld alle mal wert.


----------



## Fireball (31. Jul 2010)

@mjdv & Jay_030

Genau sowas hab ich gemeint, das Pencil Project reicht mir vollkommen, kann ja schnell alles zeichnen und rumbasteln.

Das Balsamig schaut mal im Video echt echt nett aus.

Danke Leute!!!


----------

